# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  String to Varchar conversion - Sybase and SSRS

## guytz72

Hi,

I am having an issue with a Report in SSRS against a Sybase db.

The dataset for the report is a Sybase stored proc which is passed a parameter (varchar). When I run the proc in Sybase it runs fine, when I run it in SSRS in the data tab it runs fine, but when I try to preview the report, or run from IE after deploying it I get the following error:

An error has occurred during report processing. (rsProcessingAborted) Get Online Help
Query execution failed for data set 'Table_1'. (rsErrorExecutingCommand) Get Online Help
The given type name was unrecognized 

Looks like it is an error converting the string in SSRS to a varchar in Sybase, but I don't know how to fix it.

If I create a table with an identity (int) column and the varchar column, join this to the proc and pass the int as the parameter the report works fine!! (This is not an option in production though.)

I am using SybaseASE OLE DB Provider Version 02.70.0032

Any ideas?

TIA,
Guytz

----------


## tattooedscorpdc

I would try developing a chunck of code that converts the data type before going to SSRS, so query your DB, pull the String into your code, change the data type to Varchar.  There may also be an issue with the length of the string converting to varchar...   are there restraints in place to prevent users from putting in data that could not be converted?

Hope this helps

Larry Darrah
MS AE

----------

